# John Macs Work Thread ( art work archive )09th July update



## defcombeta (Nov 29, 2006)

As the title suggests.

Anyone who frequents the Rpg.net forums will have perhaps come across my thread over there but it pays to move about so here I am. It been a while since I was around these parts anyway.

so on with the art.

Digital Paintings

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/amazon_final.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/exile final.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/darkknightwip6.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/olgaprime10.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/oracle y.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/handmaidenfinal.jpg


line art, Pencils

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/STARGAZING.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/atris study.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/bastilla.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/darkside.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/master_apprentice.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/nudity warning.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/playknight.jpg



speedpaints ( various times )
http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/temple fort.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta12/speed 356.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta12/forest speed.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/speedpaint068.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/speed 267.jpg

I think thats enough for now. i am available for commissions and project work as well.

J Mac


----------



## 12rounds (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice!

Do you have any licensing policy associated with these?

My point is that can I use any of these images non-commercially on a web-site? Crediting you of course!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent and stunning scenes.


----------



## Lalato (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice!  Do you have site with information on rates and whatnot?  Just wondering.

--sam


----------



## tennyson (Dec 11, 2006)

Defcombeta, 

Wonderful art!  You said you were available for commission pieces.  Could you please send me information on rates, etc.?  Thanks!

johneyoung@gmail.com


----------



## defcombeta (Dec 14, 2006)

thank you for the kind response everyone

12rounds

thanks and im not sure i will have to check that up a bit before i can give you solid answer.  the star wars work is based on lucas art property, i own nothing to it, its the same in fact with all star wars work,its at the grace of Lucas Arts and lucas Creative properties. Ill Pm you once i can get a better picture of things once i talk to a few people. 

 Hand of Evil

thank you and thanks for taking the time to post.

Lalato

thanks, i dont operate with a website, werid perhaps but i have had no need for one till now, im thinking of one for the start of next year to hold my newer "phase" but that depends on work load and time ( and i do need to take some time off this christmas as well)

still i can email you if you like or Pm me and we can take it from there. Im glad you like the work and took the time to post.

tennyson

thanks and a general email has been sent, feel free to email me back and we can see what we can do.

To give this post some meaning bar response here are some more images.


this is a semi speed paint i did a while back

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta12/miaden 2.jpg

this is a wip for a christmas theme  on my more favourite Star wars  universe, it about a third done im afraid. i hope i will have the time to finish it before the day.

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta12/christmas wip .jpg


also another speed paint

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta12/peace.jpg

well i hope that you guys and gals like the show


take care and all the best this holiday season.

J Mac


----------



## Ampolitor (Dec 16, 2006)

*great work.*

Im kicking around the idea of getting my campaign world published and thats the artwork style that I like. I'm looking for more fantasy themed stuff like a traditional tolkein type world but I have specific places and people that I would need done. If you can email me at cclinch@charter.net so if it comes to take off as planned I can use you for some illustrations.
Great work btw,


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2006)

Very, very cool work!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 18, 2006)

John, I wasn't able to find an email address for you, but I'm interested in having you illustrate a cover and possibly some interiors for E.N. Publishing's campaign saga War of the Burning Sky. Could you email me at rangerwickett@hotmail.com please?

If you're interested about the project, there's more information here (the same link as in my sig).


----------



## defcombeta (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks for the replies , emails are being sent to those who asked and thanks for the interest.

RangerWickett

thanks, the email is on its way, its my direct account , look forward to hearing from you.

Frukathka

thanks glad you droped by

Ampolitor

Sounds fun, love the tolkein idea ( both books and films, books perhaps more since its left to ones own mind but each have there merits for the mediums)  email on its way.

here is a piece i did up lastnight in some freetime ( at long last) 







this second one is a idea in the early stages, started on more as a study but i like the idea of the characters interacting and the whole set up more and more.






j mac


----------



## defcombeta (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone , 

this is based on the star wars Character Bastila from the KOTOR timeline ( for me it is starwars but thats another story)  

anyway i hope you enjoy 






stay safe and enjoy the holiday


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes and for posting such cool art.
I think you make great action scenes.  Evocative, imaginative.  I really dig your stuff.

Keep it up.
Nyrfherdr


----------



## defcombeta (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks nyrfherdr

hope everyone had a good New Years

well i decided to a Star war piece as a quick image and ened up spending a bit more time on it






below is a wip stage by stage for the piece , hope it helps people understand the process
i still do a rough at the start but its use is a guide not something to dictate the process.
I'll leave it as a link since it would throw out the page format

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta13/wip stages.jpg

take care and look forward to the year ahead.

j mac


----------



## defcombeta (Jan 16, 2007)

this is a Wip for a piece i have started on , the only thing with real work on it is the character but that will change in time






J MAC


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 16, 2007)

defcombeta said:
			
		

>



Absolutely gorgeous! Love it lots!


----------



## defcombeta (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks for the kind words Frukathka, I did some changes on the handmaiden piece after some recommendations,  worked more on the tonal values and got the piece looking stronger, it still needs more rendering but its a case of time and managment of same, 






also something i started as a study







 j mac


----------



## Lalato (Jan 18, 2007)

defcombeta said:
			
		

> this is a Wip for a piece i have started on , the only thing with real work on it is the character but that will change in time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's great!  I like the pose.

--sam


----------



## defcombeta (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks Lalato

 its still coming along that piece at the moment,

still i have this to share right now, its a Wip and still needs work but it got the content where it matters right now






j mac


----------



## defcombeta (Jan 29, 2007)

this is a piece i did up tonight after thinking about some events in the past few weeks, i love the feeling i get from it since it gets some if the ideas i had in my head at the time






j mac


----------



## defcombeta (Feb 9, 2007)

quick update

some stuff from the past few days

the final of the forest paladin piece.







also a quickie


----------



## defcombeta (Feb 12, 2007)

a little some thing i have been working on







also a starting point for something, just sketched it up and i like the whole vibe so far, 






j mac


----------



## defcombeta (Jul 9, 2007)

Been a while

here are some images i have done up since i last posted, i leave them as links since i dont want to bog the thread down.

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/redeemedhi res copy.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/olga side sketch.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/olga3 copy.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/jedi beta.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/sororitasbeta.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/the end beta.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/demongal stage 1.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/undie maiden copy.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/soraspeedy.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/food3.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/bastilla study056.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/dark elf study.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/speedpaint 3468 copy.jpg

http://homepage.eircom.net/~defcombeta8/april_dreamfall.jpg

ill post soem more later on, thanks for looking, and i am open for business as usual


----------



## Erywin (Jul 9, 2007)

Amazing work there defcom!!  Cant wait to see the final of that streetfight   Keep up the great work.

Cheers,
E


----------

